# Поиск и предложение работы > Работа в России > Предлагаю работу >  Внимание! Нужен певец в состав камчатской капеллы.

## djpaolo

Лауреат международных конкурсов Камчатская хоровая капелла приглашает к сотрудничеству в партии басов и теноров мужчин, имеющих музыкальное образование и опыт работы в вокальных или хоровых коллективах. Зарплата хорошая, вопрос с жильем решаем. 
звонить: 9-909-838-1797

----------

